

Seagate brings out 6TB HDD - jpswade
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/04/07/seagates_six_bytes_of_terror/

======
Jemaclus
This kinda blows my mind. I remember back in the day when I saved up my
allowance for months and months to spend $200 on a 120 megabyte hard drive.
Crazy.

And today my computer has a 750GB hard drive. I use it every single day. I
download stuff all the time. And I still have 500 gigs free. I'm having a hard
time wrapping my head around 6TB hard drives.

Crazy. We are living in the future.

